# Colnago Bititan



## JRT74

Hi,

I want to know your impression on a Colnago Bititan. 

Is it really good like all the other colnago? 

What year did Colnago made those?

Is it true that it crack near the bottom bracket? 

If i could find only the frame in new condition (never riden) how mutch would it be worth? 

Thanks


----------



## C50

*BiTi*

I have a 54 cm BiTitanio in the LUX Blue colour scheme -- still one of my favorite bikes, fairly stiff, light, with a fantastic ride. I had one in the mid-90's, which was great but I upgraded to a C40. When I wanted a frame in '98, my friend at Colnago sent me the BiTi, and it just made me wish I'd kept my previous one !!!!

Make sure you get the later version, with the "master" profile tubes -- the top tube is almost diamond shape in profile, not plain round. The crack problem was with the earlier versions, as far as I remember. 

BiTi's came with the steel fork, of course, but it is a worthwhile upgrade now to use the carbon Colnago fork for some slightly better vibration damping in the front end, and to change over to the threadless headset.

I see these frames on eBay occasionaly, usually US$800 or so.

Good luck !!!


----------



## JRT74

Thanks for the info very helpful.

I sure hope not, that im passing something because a store have a new 1998 Colnago bititan but for 1170$US without the fork and the color is ugly: black, yellow, pink. I find it to expensive i offerd the guy 800$ but he said no, he is waiting for is 1170$ even if the frame have 1 inch of dust on it.  

So i would have to buy a new colnago carbon fork and send it to colnago for new painting for a total of 1800$ US, is it worth it or should i buy a 2004 Colnago frame that cost the same thing?

Buy the way, just to be ok, i ride a (56 X 56 c to c) with a 130 stem, Marinoni bike is a 58 colnago the same size with the same lenght of stem.

Thanks


----------



## russw19

JRT74 said:


> Thanks for the info very helpful.
> 
> I sure hope not, that im passing something because a store have a new 1998 Colnago bititan but for 1170$US without the fork and the color is ugly: black, yellow, pink. I find it to expensive i offerd the guy 800$ but he said no, he is waiting for is 1170$ even if the frame have 1 inch of dust on it.
> 
> So i would have to buy a new colnago carbon fork and send it to colnago for new painting for a total of 1800$ US, is it worth it or should i buy a 2004 Colnago frame that cost the same thing?
> 
> Buy the way, just to be ok, i ride a (56 X 56 c to c) with a 130 stem, Marinoni bike is a 58 colnago the same size with the same lenght of stem.
> 
> Thanks



Try looking here... they are in Europe so you may have to pay a ton in shipping.. but it's at least worth looking into.
https://secure.netonline.nl/ssl/renaissance-cycles/default2.asp
Go to the "Classic European" section, then "Frames" and scroll down. It is listed at $825 USD, but they may take offers. email them and see what they say. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## boneman

*Reputable seller*

I've bought from them a few times of the past couple of years. NOS Mavic SSC tub rims, Campagnolo Sigma Clincher rims and recently, NOS Colnago Tecnos frame. Definitely make an offer as they also sell on EBay which is where I picked up the Tecnos.

Nice people, excellent email communication (in English BTW as they're in Eindhoeven), quality product and excellent packing and shipping.

Although I live in the UK, I'd buy from them when I move back to the States. Their stock changes frequently so tell them what you're looking for and they may be able to get a line on the Bititan you want.



russw19 said:


> Try looking here... they are in Europe so you may have to pay a ton in shipping.. but it's at least worth looking into.
> https://secure.netonline.nl/ssl/renaissance-cycles/default2.asp
> Go to the "Classic European" section, then "Frames" and scroll down. It is listed at $825 USD, but they may take offers. email them and see what they say.
> 
> Here's a pic.


----------



## colker1

russw19 said:


> Try looking here... they are in Europe so you may have to pay a ton in shipping.. but it's at least worth looking into.
> https://secure.netonline.nl/ssl/renaissance-cycles/default2.asp
> Go to the "Classic European" section, then "Frames" and scroll down. It is listed at $825 USD, but they may take offers. email them and see what they say.
> 
> Here's a pic.



wild! build it w/ silver everything and it'll be one very cool bike.


----------



## merckxman

*Ernesto Colnago about Bititan*

1995 Abraham Olano World Championship Bititan


©Cyclingnews quoting Ernesto Colnago: "Oh yes, the Bititan. Well, it was a period where we were refining our expertise in titanium and so we built a bike with a double downtube configuration, so it was more rigid. We built this for Olano, for other riders. Rominger won the Vuelta two times on a Bititan. Olano was a brilliant rider; he came from the track and made a lot of progress at Mapei, where he learned a lot of things from champion riders like Rominger, and Museeuw. That's where he learned the art of cycling. His win was sensational; he was there with his team-mate Indurain and Pantani. I noticed when he attacked at the end, the cameraman was shooting Olano's rear wheel with the flat tire. I was just praying that he would make it to the finish line!"


----------



## lancelotjsanderson

I did have that pleasure of meeting Abraham Olano. He had lived (occasional)
in Indurain's 'Spring' house (in Spain in 1992).


----------



## lancelotjsanderson

lancelotjsanderson said:


> I did have that pleasure of meeting Abraham Olano. He had lived (occasional)
> in Indurain's 'Spring' house (in Spain in 1992).


----------



## lancelotjsanderson

....and my/another (new) opinion!
My original 'Colnago BiTitan' frame had its previous design: with the totally round 'Top-tube'.
Currently my 'Master BiTitan', has had a respray, and as far as your breaking goes, over-
all they should *ALL* remain undamaged! With Colnago's I have both the original steel
forks, plus the Star Colnago Carbon forks, believed to have been designed/produced 
after the original steel forks (from 'Columbus' tubing).

For the alleged, and above the 'bottom-bracket', the 'seat-tube' has had a slightly newly
shaped design. For strength, the 'seat-tube' is added to meet the b/bkt in 'oval',and
being with a stiffer-end.

It's undamaged, unridden and only recently one similar frame sold for £1600! 

It's a 'treasure' for me, and with cyclists overall, very rare!


----------

